# If I don't find love by 30.....



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

I may end up just killing myself. The only reason why I gut out life in the first place is that slim hope I can find love. I don't think life is worth it without love. Hell, if there is a God I would choose a chick over him. Hell is worth it if love is involved. i sound desperate but at this point idc. I just want love. Ugh. I hate being me. Even if I found it I would probably find away to screw it up.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

How close are you to 30?

Things like that take time to develop...


----------



## millenniumman75 (Feb 4, 2005)

Loveless said:


> I may end up just killing myself. The only reason why I gut out life in the first place is that slim hope I can find love. I don't think life is worth it without love. Hell, if there is a God I would choose a chick over him. Hell is worth it if love is involved. i sound desperate but at this point idc. I just want love. Ugh. I hate being me. Even if I found it I would probably find away to screw it up.


:doh Some of us are over 30. :lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

19 but with as ugly as I am and all the other s*** I have I don't think I'd find it by that point.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

You've got lots of time though... You'll meet people at school (university - if you're attending it.) and at jobs... Just try to be patient. If you really want to be with someone, I'm sure it will happen eventually.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> You've got lots of time though... You'll meet people at school (university - if you're attending it.) and at jobs... Just try to be patient. If you really want to be with someone, I'm sure it will happen eventually.


I do really wanna be with someone obviously. I'm just not sure anyone wants to be with me xD.


----------



## komorikun (Jan 11, 2009)

I think you should wait till you are at least 22 to complain about lack of a love life. Many people don't get their first bf/gf till they are 20/21


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

There's probably someone out there just right for you. You just haven't met them yet. There are an awful lot of people in the world...


----------



## coldsorehighlighter (Jun 2, 2010)

I feel the same way, except the age I've chosen is 40. Come on dude, hang in there.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think you should wait till you are at least 22 to complain about lack of a love life. Many people don't get their first bf/gf till they are 20/21


Yeah except I've been wanting a chick since I was like 9... so my mind has neevr been able to stop thinking about it and its kind a taken a big toll on me psychalogically. I've always been known as the one who can't get a girl so it'd be nice to get one sooner rather then later.


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Yeah except I've been wanting a chick since I was like 9... so my mind has neevr been able to stop thinking about it and its kind a taken a big toll on me psychalogically. I've always been known as the one who can't get a girl so it'd be nice to get one sooner rather then later.


This is why I get off of Facebook and don't watch all those reality shows cause it makes me feel worse about myself where it seems like everyone has a gf/bf

My goal right now is to improve on myself, and as that happens, hopefully a girl will come along.

But seriously, if I am 30 or 40 and still like the way I am right now... I don't know if I will be able to go on either.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

321kyle said:


> This is why I get off of Facebook and don't watch all those reality shows cause it makes me feel worse about myself where it seems like everyone has a gf/bf
> 
> My goal right now is to improve on myself, and as that happens, hopefully a girl will come along.
> 
> But seriously, if I am 30 or 40 and still like the way I am right now... I don't know if I will be able to go on either.


Yeah it's pretty bad isn't it? Hell I have 800 fb friends and the only people that ever talk to me are family... and I blocked them cause they embarass the hell out of me lol. It really sucks when you see a chick you like with some docuhebag. I always try to maintain my emotions and not write something dumb.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Maybe when you're older you won't care as much anymore. Probably right now biology is making you have the urge to find someone to reproduce with...


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Yeah it's pretty bad isn't it? Hell I have 800 fb friends and the only people that ever talk to me are family... and I blocked them cause they embarass the hell out of me lol. It really sucks when you see a chick you like with some docuhebag. I always try to maintain my emotions and not write something dumb.


dude, same here (except I don't have as many fb friends.) Whenever I log in on Facebook, zero people talk to me. The only conversations that I get in are either my family or on news articles that I'm following lol.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> Maybe when you're older you won't care as much anymore. Probably right now biology is making you have the urge to find someone to reproduce with...


Nah it's more then that. I've always been the one who si picked on. I've always just wanted agirl. like I've always dreamt of it. Like it's "every-fiber-of-my-being" tye of thing. I'm telling ya it's not just biology. I want love. I want a girl who will be there for me who I can provide for. i just want a girl I can call my wife someday. I ahte seeing all these idiots get girls while I just have to look at my ugly face and fake smile for photos knowing I hate my life and the way it is going. Love is the only thing that would make life worth it for me. It's not a physical thing. it's a psyche thing too.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

321kyle said:


> dude, same here (except I don't have as many fb friends.) Whenever I log in on Facebook, zero people talk to me. The only conversations that I get in are either my family or on news articles that I'm following lol.


People always ackowledge me in public but it just seems so fake. I always feel people like me but have no interest in _knowing_ me. They see me as some funny looking kid not a human being. How about you how do you feel about people?


----------



## applesauce5482 (Apr 26, 2012)

Loveless said:


> People always ackowledge me in public but it just seems so fake. I always feel people like me but have no interest in _knowing_ me. They see me as some funny looking kid not a human being. How about you how do you feel about people?


Well that's better than me.. ha. People sometimes acknowledge me but not too much. I think I appear unfriendly or something in public. I feel like people stare at me. I notice people always glancing at me, then when I glance back, they look away. Not sure why.

If someone does try to get to know me (like someone two weeks ago), I mess it up cause I can't continue a conversation too well and they will give up then ignore me cause I have no social skills.


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

I have a co-worker who is in his 50's and never had a woman or even been on a date. He seems very happy.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

321kyle said:


> Well that's better than me.. ha. People sometimes acknowledge me but not too much. I think I appear unfriendly or something in public. I feel like people stare at me. I notice people always glancing at me, then when I glance back, they look away. Not sure why.
> 
> If someone does try to get to know me (like someone two weeks ago), I mess it up cause I can't continue a conversation too well and they will give up then ignore me cause I have no social skills.


My problem is I was kinda forced into being a novelty act in High School so eevryone knows me but not the way I would want them to. It's bad cause no one takes me seriosuly and now that High School is over no one cares anymore about being fake half the time lol. Ugh. I usually can't pick how I hang with my true friends with cause they have the car and money and yeah. it sucks. Trust me, I think with the idiotic culture we have, it's ahrd to have good social skills anyway. I hate Hollywood. How do appear unfriendly? I just have a scowl on my face half the time lol.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

garycoleman said:


> I have a co-worker who is in his 50's and never had a woman or even been on a date. He seems very happy.


Good for him but I couldn't pull it off. And wouldn't want to either. Some people don't need love to be happy. I do.


----------



## MrGilligan (Apr 29, 2012)

Well, I guess all we can do is wish you luck. I think if you go out and talk to people, someday you'll find someone who you like and who likes you back. It might not be really soon... or maybe it will be... But all you can do is keep trying.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

MrGilligan said:


> Well, I guess all we can do is wish you luck. I think if you go out and talk to people, someday you'll find someone who you like and who likes you back. It might not be really soon... or maybe it will be... But all you can do is keep trying.


I thought you had to be good looking to get a girl to like you tho O_O.


----------



## coldmorning (Jul 4, 2007)

Life is very long. I remember when I was 20 thinking how things were then, were how they'd always be. Boy was I wrong. It is a big world out there. You don't need to be haunted or weighed down by your past.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

coldmorning said:


> Life is very long. I remember when I was 20 thinking how things were then, were how they'd always be. Boy was I wrong. It is a big world out there. You don't need to be haunted or weighed down by your past.


Ha ha oh trust me I know things will change. I guess I just want something like NOW because I have suffered through too much the past few years. i want something now I'm sick of waiting.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Things can def change. Just saying.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Not much was happening for me before I was 21, but ever since then stuff def changed.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Whir said:


> Things can def change. Just saying.


For my sake I hope they change sooner rather then later. I've suffered way too much to just be an empty-handed 30-year old virgin.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

Dude, it's just crazy how much things change, I'm 40, and things are still changing, if your patient or whatever things will get better.

What gets hard are the choices you hav to make.


----------



## Buerhle (Mar 6, 2006)

You hav a lot of personality so my guess you will be fine,

That counts for a lot.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Ha ha I think the reason why i have no patience is because I have never had it before and I am in a huge transitional period in my life as it is. I mean I know I'll get it eeventually I guess I just don't want to wait a long time. I've failed in so many aspects of life that i want something I'm good at. It'd be nice to find love. And not a girl you settle for either, a girl you have to earn.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Whir said:


> You hav a lot of personality so my guess you will be fine,
> 
> That counts for a lot.


Yeah i got the humor, and I got a way with words. I just need to use the right words at the right time and find a way not to piss people off aha.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

I was hopeless and loveless at 19, and then I carried on down the road to life and grew as a person, learned, experienced, developed, regretted, despaired, and now I've come around past the 30 mark with several ex girlfriends, lost loves, broken hearts and a zest to find out more...

It'll happen to you, too.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Selbbin said:


> I was hopeless and loveless at 19, and then I carried on down the road to life and grew as a person, learned, experienced, developed, regretted, despaired, and now I've come around past the 30 mark with several ex girlfriends, lost loves, broken hearts and a zest to find out more...
> 
> It'll happen to you, too.


Eh If I find a girl my friend I think I'll keep her . Trust me. If I was good looking If I was that hunk girls dream about with the personality I have and the potential I have I would get any girl I want. i would be a heartbreaker. What I need to do is learn how to do that as an ugly guy. Trust me if I ever get just a little confidence I will have the world.... in the palm of my hand


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

This thread makes me go  there are chicks who will really like you, for you. Don't do anything stupid.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Insanityonthego said:


> This thread makes me go  there are chicks who will really like you, for you. Don't do anything stupid.


You know hearing that from an actual chick makes me feel better. I think like I said I just need to find some confidence. I KNOW i can get a girl. I know I have the personality, I have the ambition to be somebody, I can if a girl is patient with me, be great. I want a girl who i can be there for and provide for ya know? I'm not in that position right now but I believe if everything goes right my confidence (which has shown little signs of breaking out) can take me far. I got a LOT to offer. Surely some girl will see that, eh?


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

komorikun said:


> I think you should wait till you are at least 22 to complain about lack of a love life. Many people don't get their first bf/gf till they are 20/21


Lol no way! You should complain about lack of a love life if you are looking for it and have never found someone, regardless of age. Im '''''only'''''' 17 and Ive never been kissed... which might be normal on here but where i live people would think I had something seriously wrong with me If they knew.

So really I think his complaints are kinda valid.


----------



## 50piecesteve (Feb 28, 2012)

I feel the same except, im giving up when i lose my hair, its all over for me then


----------



## Droidsteel (Mar 22, 2012)

the cheat said:


> I feel the same way, except the age I've chosen is 40. Come on dude, hang in there.


This age setting business is really funny :teeth I used to say back when I was 15, that if I didn't get a girlfriend by the time I was 18 I'd kill myself. I don't think it is worth killing yourself over anymore though.

Now I just say If I get to 18 and I'm still single, I'll get a prostitute :b (not joking)


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

the cheat said:


> I feel the same way, except the age I've chosen is 40. Come on dude, hang in there.


I'm also giving myself until im 40. I'm 32 now so ive got less than 8 years left to find someone.

Tick, tock...


----------



## Amocholes (Nov 5, 2003)

If you don't find someone by the time you are 30, then you keep looking. 

Lord Baden Powell, the founder of the Boy Scouts, was 55 when he was married for the 1st time. His bride was 18.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

I've always had dreams of being married with a daughter since I was a baby lol. I wanted to grow up with my sweetheart and be best friends who went through it all and eventually got married..true love >:} I know how it feels. I was one of the few boys in the 2nd grade who was trying to date lol. I had my first boner in the 3rd grade.....too much? lol I've always been way too worried about finding love and now I'm 19 just like you. We're so old bro! :cry

I've been in serious relationships before and I kinda wish I hadn't lol...it made me more patient..it made me realize that great love is hard as hell to find almost too hard to even worry about. You have to just keep trying!

You will find love. There are girls out there with the same feelings as you and who'd take off their pants as soon as they knew you lol -___- seriously. Don't give up hope..you are so young and not ugly! I feel old as heck though and I'm sure you do too..but you're not. :yes


----------



## Insanityonthego (Jul 5, 2010)

Theologic said:


> I've always had dreams of being married with a daughter since I was a baby lol. I wanted to grow up with my sweetheart and be best friends who went through it all and eventually got married..true love >:} I know how it feels. I was one of the few boys in the 2nd grade who was trying to date lol. I had my first boner in the 3rd grade.....too much? lol I've always been way too worried about finding love and now I'm 19 just like you. We're so old bro! :cry
> 
> I've been in serious relationships before and I kinda wish I hadn't lol...it made me more patient..it made me realize that great love is hard as hell to find almost too hard to even worry about. You have to just keep trying!
> 
> You will find love. There are girls out there with the same feelings as you and who'd take off their pants as soon as they knew you lol -___- seriously. Don't give up hope..you are so young and not ugly! I feel old as heck though and I'm sure you do too..but you're not. :yes


Let's make babies. What are you waiting for. Sorry I didn't answer your message yet, haven't had the time. I'll answer you when i get the chance....


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Theologic said:


> I've always had dreams of being married with a daughter since I was a baby lol. I wanted to grow up with my sweetheart and be best friends who went through it all and eventually got married..true love >:} I know how it feels. I was one of the few boys in the 2nd grade who was trying to date lol. I had my first boner in the 3rd grade.....too much? lol I've always been way too worried about finding love and now I'm 19 just like you. We're so old bro! :cry
> 
> I've been in serious relationships before and I kinda wish I hadn't lol...it made me more patient..it made me realize that great love is hard as hell to find almost too hard to even worry about. You have to just keep trying!
> 
> You will find love. There are girls out there with the same feelings as you and who'd take off their pants as soon as they knew you lol -___- seriously. Don't give up hope..you are so young and not ugly! I feel old as heck though and I'm sure you do too..but you're not. :yes


Thanks dude. And to the girl that messaged ya below. How about you two get married and i'll be the best man. Lol xD. Ya I really believe I'll get a girl. I mean I am me after all .


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Loveless said:


> Thanks dude. And to the girl that messaged ya below. How about you two get married and i'll be the best man. Lol xD. Ya I really believe I'll get a girl. I mean I am me after all .


Hell yeah dude that's what I'm talking about we have to stay strong, this world needs us! lol

 if that actually happened, you'd so be the best man lmao!



Insanityonthego said:


> Let's make babies. What are you waiting for. Sorry I didn't answer your message yet, haven't had the time. I'll answer you when i get the chance....


:twisted you just reply to me and we'll see lol


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Theologic said:


> :twisted you just reply to me and we'll see lol


GET IT!!!!!! x)


----------



## DeeperUnderstanding (May 19, 2007)

I am 6 months from turning 30.

I am so screwed!


----------



## low (Sep 27, 2009)

Oh yeah. I'm 30 in march next year. If I'm still unable to get work and in this poisonous environment with these people (still live with overbearing, emotionally manipulating parents) I may just end it all too. I want the GF but standing on my own feet is priority to me.


----------



## FadeToOne (Jan 27, 2011)

This is a very honest and correct conclusion.

Everyone chooses "love" over God, don't they? The world has been chosing "love" over God for a very long time.

Good thing that choice has benefited everyone, and everyone now has love, or some day will have it.

Or wait....no? Doesn't work that way? What's the only option then? Keep trying until the end? Face failure, like many, even if you do? Or decide to end it early and be done with it?

Society and those who chose to follow "love" can not claim there was no other way. There is always another way, there is always a choice. You live, play and die by this world's standards, as your honest post states, or you live by other others and accept you will be rejected by this "loving" society.

The choice is yours.


----------



## nemesis1 (Dec 21, 2009)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> No offense here, but you may need to hear this.
> 
> If you can't find a reason to live besides the idea that you may find love at some point, than I think you need to evaluate your life choices. What is it about life that is so terrible? Can you change it? Why do you think your life would all of a sudden be better if you had a girlfriend? I do not think this is healthy, because if you do finda girlfriend you may end up driving her away by smothering her, being too dependent on her, etc. Nobody should place that type of weight on someone elses shoulders. The way you talk I'm afraid you'd meet a nice young woman who would be interested in you and you'd scare her off by saying something to this effect - "I'd be nothing without you" or "I'd kill myself if you weren't here." There is NO faster way to chase women away from you than to do that to them. It's not fair to them, or yourself.
> 
> You need to find something in life to enjoy. Or, if you don't want to enjoy life you will have a very tough road in front of you.


I think i speak for most of us here who feel this way, that being deprived of love isnt the only reason we want to end it all, but with all the other sh*t we have to put up with it is the 'final nail in the coffin'.

Most of us SA sufferers lead miserable, lonely lives. Combine that with being starved of a basic human emotion that almost every other person on this planet gets to experience with ease and its suicide time.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

WintersTale said:


> I am 6 months from turning 30.
> 
> I am so screwed!


 I'm 7 months away from turning 30 and I am still living with my parents. :um:afr:rain(


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> I totally understand where you are coming from. However, keep in mind that not all people without SAD have love - and it certainly doesn't come easy for most people. I know several single people without SAD who are deprived of that emotion as well. And I honestly think that if your SAD has caused enough trouble in your life where suicide is an actual option than you should go get help immediately. There are ways to get a better quality of life, even if it isn't exactly how you imagined it and will have to work for it.
> 
> I am really trying to drive this home for everyone here - STEPPING STONES. So you want to find love - great. But what are you doing to put yourself in a situation for that to happen? Do you have your personal life in order? Are your emotions fairly stable or at least under control? Are you satisfied with your job/living situation? Are you confident in yourself? If not than I am not saying you can't find love but it may be a lot tougher.
> 
> ...


Yeah and I don't agree with what you say. Lol. I can find love right now just by being me . If you had problems I'm sorry to say. But don't judge other people like an ignorant Loki.


----------



## Isolated Silence (Apr 16, 2012)

Insanityonthego said:


> This thread makes me go  there are chicks who will really like you, for you. Don't do anything stupid.


Please show me the proof on this, I don't believe that any women out there likes guys like "me" who Cannot even look at them in the Eye/Mutism, I can't change this!! I'm a Decent/Caring/Loyal/Kind/Nice guy I deserve to do well.

Sorry, but I find that too hard to believe.


----------



## LordScott (Apr 9, 2012)

dont kill yourself... suicide is never the right option


----------



## Isolated Silence (Apr 16, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> I'm 7 months away from turning 30 and I am still living with my parents. :um:afr:rain(


The way things are going, Look's like ill be in the same boat as you comrade later in my life.

I Salute you!


----------



## Isolated Silence (Apr 16, 2012)

LordScott said:


> dont kill yourself... suicide is never the right option


It would be if it wasn't a sin, I'm all ready living in Hell right now I don't intend to be in another one "underground 6 feet under"


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Isolated Silence said:


> The way things are going, Look's like ill be in the same boat as you comrade later in my life.
> 
> I Salute you!


 Get out while you still can, it's all over for me. Save yourself.


----------



## Isolated Silence (Apr 16, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> Get out while you still can, it's all over for me. Save yourself.


I'm screwed too, My destiny is all ready engraved with loneliness/anger/depression

Trust me there is no way-out, no Hope. No Bright Light with virgin women waiting for me on the end of this tunnel.


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Isolated Silence said:


> *I'm screwed too, My destiny is all ready engraved with loneliness/anger/depression*
> 
> *Trust me there is no way-out, no Hope.* No Bright Light with virgin women waiting for me on the end of this tunnel.


 Why?


----------



## Isolated Silence (Apr 16, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> Why?


Well some of it is because of me, I have" Mutism" and if that's IF with a big F that I manage to even say a single word to a girl, if wonted to say the word Hello it would be: &#8230; He&#8230;(startle) &#8230;lll&#8230;&#8230;(even more startle) ooo&#8230;&#8230; .

It's In possible, I be better off deaf I think at lest id speck in sign Language. And the other thing is, it's the Fear of leaving home. My Home is my fortress of solitude/Buffer Zone from reality, I hate it, I don't like seeing couples with each other holding hands/kissing all that&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; unfair ****.

I hate my Job, going no where.

There is more the Virgin/Remnant stuff but&#8230; *You know it don't mean a thing man not a F***ing thing!!!*

I always tell myself that everyday. Lame Life isen't it?


----------



## Ckg2011 (Aug 9, 2011)

Isolated Silence said:


> Well some of it is because of me, I have" Mutism" and if that's IF with a big F that I manage to even say a single word to a girl, if wonted to say the word Hello it would be: &#8230; He&#8230;(startle) &#8230;lll&#8230;&#8230;(even more startle) ooo&#8230;&#8230; .
> 
> It's In possible, I be better off deaf I think at lest id speck in sign Language. And the other thing is, it's the Fear of leaving home. My Home is my fortress of solitude/Buffer Zone from reality, I hate it, I don't like seeing couples with each other holding hands/kissing all that&#8230;&#8230;&#8230;&#8230; unfair ****.
> 
> ...


 That sucks, I hope you can find a cure.

My problem is half humiliation from the past of trying to ask girls out. An half I don't know what to say to a girls when and if I try to talk to them in person. Plus I still live with my parents.


----------



## Mina84 (Jan 2, 2011)

Is it difficult for you to make friends in real life?
if not, then I'm sure you will find a girl,
otherwise, you get to know girls online.

To me it seems you're just desperate for sex. Your homones are urging to find a willing woman and mate with it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what you've said I think you would accept any decent looking woman that would come to you tomorrow and ask you if you want to be her boyfriend. That is not love, you don't go around looking for love, you can't force love, it just happens. In the mean time, just try to meet as many people as possible.


----------



## Isolated Silence (Apr 16, 2012)

Ckg2011 said:


> That sucks, I hope you can find a cure.
> 
> My problem is half humiliation from the past of trying to ask girls out. An half I don't know what to say to a girls when and if I try to talk to them in person. Plus I still live with my parents.


thanks man.

Humiliation is my middle name (not really but yeah) , imagine startling just to say a single word.....

And like you, still live with my parents, i love them in all but... you knowi would like be a bit more independent, i don't even have a car!!!!
No where to park it even if i did have own one We don't like our Neighbours, i don't trust them, a**holes might damage it on me.

Lame lame lame f***ing Lame life I have.
*But it don't mean a thing....*


----------



## Isolated Silence (Apr 16, 2012)

Mina84 said:


> Is it difficult for you to make friends in real life?
> if not, then I'm sure you will find a girl,
> otherwise, you get to know girls online.
> 
> To me it seems you're just desperate for sex. Your homones are urging to find a willing woman and mate with it. Correct me if I'm wrong, but from what you've said I think you would accept any decent looking woman that would come to you tomorrow and ask you if you want to be her boyfriend. That is not love, you don't go around looking for love, you can't force love, it just happens. In the mean time, just try to meet as many people as possible.


Oh&#8230;.if only if it's that simple. I just like to have a Girlfriend that it just to go out with have a good time. Then maybe later&#8230;as in LATER I might add, then intercourse if she was the right one for me.


----------



## theCARS1979 (Apr 26, 2010)

Loveless said:


> I may end up just killing myself. The only reason why I gut out life in the first place is that slim hope I can find love. I don't think life is worth it without love. Hell, if there is a God I would choose a chick over him. Hell is worth it if love is involved. i sound desperate but at this point idc. I just want love. Ugh. I hate being me. Even if I found it I would probably find away to screw it up.


Im already well over 30. If i were you just try and cope, and go to therapy. I go out too and come back alone myself. I feel as if nothing works


----------



## NoName99 (Jul 3, 2011)

30. Sh*t. Add me to the list of screwed people. Coping is what I have been doing these past 10 years. But, one day, enough is enough. We'll see.


----------



## scumbag (Feb 16, 2012)

Just say no to love.


----------



## Invisigirl (Oct 11, 2011)

garycoleman said:


> I have a co-worker who is in his 50's and never had a woman or even been on a date. He seems very happy.


I need to find out this guy's secret to happiness.

On an irrelevant but more positive note, 400th post!


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

It's funny what can happen when you don't care about love no more .


----------



## Blawnka (Dec 12, 2011)

Samezies.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Loveless said:


> Eh If I find a girl my friend I think I'll keep her .


Well, the girl may have a say in it as well.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Selbbin said:


> Well, the girl may have a say in it as well.


NO REALLY!? OMG! STOP THE PRESS! STOP THE PRESS! *rolls eyes*. its comments like these that make me become the Hulk of this site -_-. This is why I treat this forum as a joke. Because if you Introverts think you will overcome SA you are wrong.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

Loveless said:


> I may end up just killing myself. The only reason why I gut out life in the first place is that slim hope I can find love. I don't think life is worth it without love. Hell, if there is a God I would choose a chick over him. Hell is worth it if love is involved. i sound desperate but at this point idc. I just want love. Ugh. I hate being me. Even if I found it I would probably find away to screw it up.


It's funny because I've been thinking the same thing, except I said 25. By the time I hit my 30's without finding love, I'll be too bitter and hateful for anyone to love me anyway.

If ever find somone, she is in for a treat because I'd give my life to make her happy. There's just a ****storm of desire and sexual energy ready to burst out of me.

I don't really need confidence because I would lose self-control from the beginning.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Loveless said:


> NO REALLY!? OMG! STOP THE PRESS! STOP THE PRESS! *rolls eyes*. its comments like these that make me become the Hulk of this site -_-. This is why I treat this forum as a joke. Because if you Introverts think you will overcome SA you are wrong.


Ironically, it's your blatantly obvious and incredibly naive posts that make me post the posts that you find blatantly obvious. har har! It's amusing that you don't see that the posts that rile you up are often the exact same type of posts that you are guilty of dispensing.


----------



## Loveless (Apr 6, 2012)

Selbbin said:


> Ironically, it's your blatantly obvious and incredibly naive posts that make me post the posts that you find blatantly obvious. har har! It's amusing that you don't see that the posts that rile you up are often the exact same type of posts that you are guilty of dispensing.


I know :/. I've been taking a good look at a lot of my actions on this site lately and I know I have made a bunch of dumb posts that i regret. Trust me, I am not going to be doing that type of stuff anymore. i want to be better and I am going to be better. I apologize for my taunting of you and for how I criticized you and tried to start a fight with you. I was incredibly stupid and selfish. Your criticisms are warranted and I thank you for helping me


----------



## AllToAll (Jul 6, 2011)

Lucky for you, you've got 11 years to find it.


----------



## AmericanZero (Apr 17, 2012)

scumbag said:


> Just say no to love.


Dude **** that. I'll let love drill me through the ground and into the depths of hell before I say "no" to it .

EDIT: Who cares if it's a biological trick, it's a damn good one and I'm willing to be fooled.


----------



## Selbbin (Aug 10, 2010)

Loveless said:


> I know :/. I've been taking a good look at a lot of my actions on this site lately and I know I have made a bunch of dumb posts that i regret. Trust me, I am not going to be doing that type of stuff anymore. i want to be better and I am going to be better. I apologize for my taunting of you and for how I criticized you and tried to start a fight with you. I was incredibly stupid and selfish. Your criticisms are warranted and I thank you for helping me


 all good. I just wish you the best and hope that along the pathway and during the adventures of life you stumble on that one wonderful person that you feel is missing.


----------



## mzmz (Feb 26, 2012)

AmericanZero said:


> Dude **** that. I'll let love drill me through the ground and into the depths of hell before I say "no" to it .
> 
> EDIT: Who cares if it's a biological trick, it's a damn good one and I'm willing to be fooled.


This^ ha ha


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Loveless said:


> I may end up just killing myself. The only reason why I gut out life in the first place is that slim hope I can find love. I don't think life is worth it without love.


 Don't kill yourself over that, man. Of all the things that might eventually push me over the edge, that would be way out there somewhere. I think I probably used to take it way more seriously but eventually, I just accepted it. Believe it or not, most of the people you see in relationships are not even that compatible. Yes, they may have someone but it's not going to last.

Finding anything that's worthwhile has always been like panning for gold. You don't find huge chunks of gold just laying around waiting for you to pick them up. You have to sift through tons of what you don't want. It works the same for just about anything (or anyone) you're looking for. If you expect anything to be easy, you will surely be disappointed.


----------



## PickleNose (Jul 11, 2009)

Droidsteel said:


> Lol no way! You should complain about lack of a love life if you are looking for it and have never found someone, regardless of age. Im '''''only'''''' 17 and Ive never been kissed... which might be normal on here but where i live people would think I had something seriously wrong with me If they knew.
> 
> So really I think his complaints are kinda valid.


 Look. It really is a valid point to bring up that some things seem like a bigger deal when you're still that young. I remember how heavily it weighed on my mind when I was 17-20 that very few females wanted anything at all to do with me "in that way".

It may astonish you to know that I have only had two girlfriends in my entire life. The last one was when I was 21. That was 17 years ago. It does get easier to live with it (if things don't change). It may not seem like it from where you are and how you see the world now but it does. Other things become more important. Right now, to be honest, I just wish I could be 17 again.


----------



## Maninthebox84 (May 3, 2012)

OldSchoolSkater said:


> Also, how you can expect someone to love you if you don't love yourself? If you are honestly as depressed as people tend to say they are on this forum than I would say the first step is to make yourself happy somehow - and no I don't mean by becoming dependent on your girlfriend/boyfriend.


I think some people do not become happy until they find someone to love.


----------



## vinylman (Apr 22, 2012)

i feel your pain. i'm gonna be 24 this month, and i still haven't had a girlfriend. i'm constantly fantasizing about having a sweet relationship with a nice girl. i just want to find my soulmate and be happy.


----------



## MidnightBlu (Jun 11, 2006)

Loveless said:


> You know hearing that from an actual chick makes me feel better. I think like I said I just need to find some confidence. I KNOW i can get a girl. I know I have the personality, I have the ambition to be somebody, I can if a girl is patient with me, be great. I want a girl who i can be there for and provide for ya know? I'm not in that position right now but I believe if everything goes right my confidence (which has shown little signs of breaking out) can take me far. I got a LOT to offer. Surely some girl will see that, eh?


I think MrGilligan is a female too on here I believe. I thought it was a guy too. :lol Maybe you should put your gender as female?

Don't worry, you will find someone trust me. I didn't get my first serious boyfriend until I was 20 and now at 23 I found the one. My boyfriend hasn't found the one until he was 25, now 26 with me. I'm waiting to be engaged later this year as he is saving up for a ring, is why I'm saying we are the one for each other.


----------



## garycoleman (Feb 9, 2012)

don't feel so bad. here is a *70 yr old virgin *

http://news.yahoo.com/blogs/sideshow/70-old-virgin-says-she-finally-ready-love-195206620.html


----------



## Adam81980 (Oct 13, 2011)

Invisigirl said:


> I need to find out this guy's secret to happiness.
> 
> On an irrelevant but more positive note, 400th post!


I have an uncle who was like that. Only he was 70 when he came out of the closet and announced he'd retired and moved in with his husband that nobody in the family knew about!

Not saying that's the case with the co-worker, but could be?


----------



## rymo (Sep 6, 2009)

Maninthebox84:1059915342 said:


> OldSchoolSkater said:
> 
> 
> > Also, how you can expect someone to love you if you don't love yourself? If you are honestly as depressed as people tend to say they are on this forum than I would say the first step is to make yourself happy somehow - and no I don't mean by becoming dependent on your girlfriend/boyfriend.
> ...


And being miserable unless you're in a relationship is the first step toward having a miserable relationship.

I get the notion that true love can complete someone. Most people feel that way to varying degrees. Personally, despite being a guy who right now wants to travel and have fun and sow his oats with billions of girls, I am really looking forward to finding my soulmate. It must be an amazing feeling. HOWEVER, to both be unhappy with yourself and put a time limit on finding love adds a whole lot of pressure that you don't need and will force you into a relationship that you will regret.

If you want love you need to work on yourself first and then go find it. Look for it, but don't put pressure on it, don't force it. It might be 32 or 45 before you find love but there's nothing wrong with that. You're acting as if without love you can't live your life (literally), and while love is important at some point, you have plenty of time for that. Stop relying on these grand thoughts of love for happiness, go out and find happiness on your own first.


----------

